# Tivo Slow Down



## klyde (Feb 3, 2002)

I have 3 tivos, one Dtvo upgraded to 160 hours and 2 nite lite models upgraded to 120 hours. One has firmwarre 2.2 and one has 3.0. Both are getting slower and slower. It takes from 5 sec to 10 sec just to get the menu to disply and 2-3 seconds between key strokes to move the curser. When the menu comes up it goes line by line like its low on memory. Any other selection takes 1-5 seconds. Its like its working in molasis. Does anybody have an idea why.?

thanks


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

How many shows are listed on your now playing list? Once mine was over 600 shows even the cachecard didnt help much.


----------



## klyde (Feb 3, 2002)

Less than 10 on each. I called tech support and the first time after 1/2 hour on hold a woman said I should delete all the deleted programs in the undelete dir. I did and it seemed to be worse. On my own I did a complete setup on one and it seems to help a little. So I called back tech support to tell them I did as they suggested and got another woman after 45 min on hold, she looked at my records and said you have non standard drives in your tivos so you have no warentee, she could tell because I use internet update. I said yes I ADDED, not removed a HD in November on one and the other 2 months ago, this problem started 2 weeks ago. Then she said its normal that they get slower and slower as the software is upgraded. I said my SA tivo never had such a problem and now it takes up to 15 sec for the full guide to appear and sometimes 1-2 sec befor the tive even recognizes that a remote button has been pressed. She said hers does it also that its a known problem that has no fix. I know this is not normal. I think thats why they are giving the Nite lite tivos away because there junk. My Dtivo doesnt have the problem either. I think that the opnly fix is to junk the Tivos and but from another manufacture. This model Tivo and their tech support is crap.


----------



## klyde (Feb 3, 2002)

Well I found the problem on another Helpful Tivo fourm. It was because when my router went down I never unplugged the network adaptors and it was looking for the network. As soon as I unplugged the wifi adaptors both speeded up, although the older software version is still a little faster.


----------

